# Dec



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone! 

I have a couple questions regarding my current setup on my boat.

I have a terrova with ipilot link that I paired up with a 900 series bird. Long story short I had no clue how to use the bird using the si and di with the transducer mounted on the trolling motor and became frustrated then sold the unit for the cash. 


Now that I'm bass fishing more and still have the terrova I'm looking at getting another FF. I found a Lowrance elite 4x hdi for a decent price that I'm considering buying. 

Anyone have any experience with the 4x?

Should I just use the US2 technology on the TM or mount the transducer to the TM?




I know I have the link for the TM so you would think I would go Hummingbird, but I'm on a budget right now and can't afford the bigger units that are compatible. I just need to be able to read some structure while fishing so I'm not totally blind. I do have a 90's Bird at the console, but that thing is useless. 


Thanks for reading.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

My bad about thread title. Hit post before finishing title


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you want any other images besides the sonar image at the bow, you will have to have a trolling motor transducer. I have the iPilot link system also and have the di combo trolling motor transducer. It works great. The only option it doesn't have I the si. It still has all the split screens with sonar, di, and charts. You're giving up one of the best features of the iPilot link in following the contour and tracking routes with anything but a Hummingbird! You may want to reconsider. If you have two units you can have them networked together and would be able to share the console screen with the bow unit to show the si screen there. It's really nice having all the other options at the bow!


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

I hear ya. Thanks for the advice. 

Money, money, money!


----------

